# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Aβγά ορτυκιών

## zweet

καλησπερα!
σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι τα ορτικια εχουν κριψει 7 αβγα σε ενα χωρο, εχουν γενικα χωρο και σκαβουν.
να τα αφησω να κλωσσησουν η δεν ειναι η εποχη τους?

----------


## mitsman

Να τα αφησεις, τα ορτυκια ειναι χειροτερα απο τις κοτες... γεννανε συνεχεια αυγουλακια.. μακαρι να ειναι βατεμενα!!  αν ξεκινησεις με αυτα θα γεμισεις τον κοσμο... ειναι πολυ ευκολα.. θα δεις..
με το καλο!!!

----------


## zweet

το κακο ειναι οτι εκει που τα εχουν κανει ειναι χαλικι μεσαιο και οχι χωμα, ομως τωρα καταλαβα οτι θελουν καποιο σημειο να ειναι κρυμμενο για να κανουν τα αβγουλακια και θα τους φτιαξω και σε χωμα τετοια σημεια... τα αβγα θα μπορουσα να τα μεταφερω εκει η να μην τα πειραξω?θα  μπορεσουν με το χαλικι κατω να πιασουν σωστη θερμοκρασια? εχω 6 θυλικα και ενα αρσενικο , πιστευω οτι ειναι βατεμενα γιατι κατι γινεται εκει περα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Να βαλεις χορτα ξερα κατω απο τα αυγα... τα ορτυκια κανουν τα αυγα τους στο εδαφος μεσα σε ξερα χορτα...


6 γυναικες και αυτος μονος του???????

και τι δεν θα εδινα να ειμαι αυτο το ορτυκι!!! χα χα χα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σκεψου ομως και ποση κρεβατομουρμουρα εχει...

----------


## zweet

μπα δεν χαμπαριαζει τις κυνιγαει αν γκρινιαζουν και αυτες τρεχουν και παιζουν κρυφτο! εχουν πολυ πλακα!

θα βαλω αχυρα... να μην τα μετακομισω σε χωμα?

----------


## zweet

αληθεια μηπως εχετε ιδεα γιατι μερικα αβγα ειαι ασπρα με μαυρες βουλες και καποια αλλα ειναι μπεζ με καφετι βουλες?ειναι διαφορετικες ρατσες?

----------


## Mits_Pits

Άντε με το καλό!!!!

----------


## zweet

τους εφτιαξα μια ορτικοονειρεμενη φωλια , η φωλιτσα εχει κατω χωμα και αχυρα, διαστασεων περιπου 1 μετρο επι 40 εκατοστα , με 2 εισοδους μικρους που να χωρανε μονο τα ορτικια να περασουν , σκεπασμενη και στο κεντρο ενα καφασι με κενα για να παιρνουν και φως και εβαλα τα αβγα μεσα. φανηκε να τους αρεσει παρα πολυ αφου μπηκαν μεσα και εκαναν και αλλα αβγα απ οτι ειδα.
απο εδω και περα προφανος πρεπει να μην ξανα ασχοληθω με την φωλια και να τα αφησω ησυχα, ε?

τωρα συνιθως τωρα που ειναι μεσιμερι βλεπω 6 εξω και ενα μεσα τις αλλες μερες εβλεπα και 2-3 μαζι να καθονται εκει που ειχαν αβγα.
αν τυχει και κανουν μωρα θα τα φροντισουν μονα τους? πρεπει να τους προμηθευσω κατι εγω?
τα ταιζω με θυραμα αναπτιξης γιατι εχω και κατι μικρα μεσα στην κλουβα  αλλα και ψωμι ανακατεμενο με φρουτα και λαχανικα και λιγο θυραμα.

----------


## tasos22

νομιζω οτι τα ορτυκια δε κλωσσανε τα αυγα τους.ενας θειος μου που ειχε ορτυκια τα εβαζε στη κλωσσομηχανη.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και στη φυση πως αναπαραγωνται?

----------


## tasos22

μη συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα.στην αιχμαλωσια πολλες φορες παρουσιαζονται αλλοκοτες συμπεριφορες.ειναι σαν τις κοτες απο μηχανη που τις περισοτερες φορες δε κλωσσανε.τωρα για τα ορτυκια απ οτι μου χουν πει θελουν μηχανη...

----------


## Marilenaki

οταν ειχα πιο παλια χρονια παντως ελευθερα σε περιφραγμενο κηπο μου γεννουσαν χωρις κλωσσομηχανη. φτιαχνανε φωλιες μεσα στα χορτα ή μεσα σε αναποδες γλαστρες που τους εβαζα με τρυφιλι.

----------


## zweet

μαριλενα υπαρχει περιπτωση να θαψουν τα αβγουλακια μεσα στο χωμα μεχρι να μαζεψουν τον αριθμο που θελουν?
οι αναποδες γλαστρες τι διαμετρο (περιπου) μπορει να ειχαν? και τους ειχατε σχηματισει πορτουλα για να μπαινουν απο κατω?
επεισης μηπως θυμασαι αν υπηρχε καποια συγκεκριμενη εποχη που κλωσσουσαν?


βρηκα τα παρακατω αθρα 

" Το θηλυκό γεννά μεταξύ Ιουνίου και Αυγούστου σε κοιλότητες του εδάφους από 10-12 αυγά που τα κλωσά 16-21 ημέρες."

"Τη φωλιά τη φτιάχνει το θηλυκό με λίγα χορταράκια μέσα σ' ένα μικρό βαθούλωμα χωρίς καμία τέχνη και χωρίς να βοηθιέται από το αρσενικό. Τα 8-12 αυγά του τα κλωσάει επίσης μονάχα αυτό. Το αρσενικό δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για την κλώσα, ούτε για ι' αυγά, ούτε και για μικρά που έρχονται στον κόσμο σε 18-19 μέρες.Τα ορτύκια, μόλις βγουν από το αυγό, μπορούν ν' ακολουθούν τη μάνα ευθύς βαδιστικά και σε 5-6 εβδομάδες αναπτύσσονται τόσο, ώστε μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν για την Αφρική, για το μεγάλο ταξίδι τους.


Το ζευγάρι, πολλές φορές τον Αύγουστο, κάνει άλλη μία γέννα... "



επεισης αυτο το ενδιαφερον αλλα ασχετο
"Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι τα αιχμάλωτα ορτύκια κατά την διάρκεια των μεταναστευτικών περιόδων (άνοιξη, φθινόπωρο) δείχνουν ορισμένες νύχτες μια ιδιαίτερα έντονη ανησυχία, και το επόμενο πρωί τα πουλιά φαίνονται τόσο εξαντλημένα, σαν να είχαν ταξιδέψει πραγματικά."

και αυτο γιατι μεσα στην ατυχια τους τα ορτικια μου ειναι και τυχερα!
"Όταν μεταναστεύει απ' τα βόρεια στα νότια, μερικές φορές συναντά δυσκολίες στο πέταγμά τους, ιδίως όταν φυσά ο βοριάς, οπότε αναγκάζονται να σταματούν και να κατεβαίνουν στο έδαφος. Αν υπάρχει ξηρά τα πάντα πάνε καλά, αν όμως αρχίσει βοριάς, όταν πετούν πάνω απ' τη θάλασσα, τα πιο πολλά πνίγονται."


τα εκανα μια ωραια τιγανια οσα ηταν ζωηρα τα αβγουλακια γιατι τα ειχαν θαψει με χωμα μεσα στη λακουβα που τα ειχα βαλει και σκευτικα οτι ηταν βλακεια να μεταφερω τα αβγα γιατι τα μπερδεψα. 
τωρα θα κανουν καινουρια οπου και οπως τους αρεσει και θα τα αφησω να δουμε.
αν και βαση των κειμενων ου βρηκα αλλα γραφουν , ομως αυτα ειναι ορτυκια σε αιχμαλωσια και βρισκονται σε διαφορετικο κλημα απ οτι τα ελευθερα οποτε μπορει να κλωσσουν και αλλες εποχες.σιγουρα υπαρχουν διαφορες , οπως πχ το οτι λεει οτι κλωσσανε αυγουστο ενω τα δικα μου τον αυγουστο δεν εκαναν ουτε ενα αβγο λογο ζεστης..

----------


## tasos22

> οταν ειχα πιο παλια χρονια παντως ελευθερα σε περιφραγμενο κηπο μου γεννουσαν χωρις κλωσσομηχανη. φτιαχνανε φωλιες μεσα στα χορτα ή μεσα σε αναποδες γλαστρες που τους εβαζα με τρυφιλι.


ηταν σε μεγαλο χωρο σαν ελευθερα ομως!

----------


## zweet

και εγω τα εχω σε χωρο 4χ2,5 με χωμα κατω

----------


## tasos22

μπορει και να κατσουν....

----------

